# Some of my CBS...



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all,

You never see enough nice pics of Crystal Blacks it seems... so here is a pic of my 4, along with a solo shot. 

Enjoy...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Rawr! I love CBS! =)


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Sam, those are nice ones! I too like the black and white coloring! I think the black/white stands out better than the red/white, but that's just my personal preference.


----------

